
Every Nintendo Switch appears to contain a hidden copy of NES Golf - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/09/every-nintendo-switch-appears-to-contain-a-hidden-copy-of-nes-golf/
======
pavel_lishin
Tangentially related, a thought just popped into my head: is there a Code Golf
Golf competition? That is, who can write a functional golf game using the
least amount of code?

I suppose scoring would be somewhat subjective; an interactive text-based golf
game would be very short, but not very "golf".

~~~
pilsetnieks
If codegolf.stackexchange.com is any proof, it will probably be a couple of
characters from one of the higher Unicode planes that don't even have a symbol
in most fonts, in one of those languages you've never heard of, that were
created mainly to skirt the code golf rules.

~~~
graysonk
Or a builtin Mathematica function for it

------
bobsgame
I wonder whether they still have the Golf source code or patched the motion
control support into an existing ROM through disassembly.

~~~
dave84
Most likely the emulator will translate the motion to old school button input
and the ROM is unmodified.

I'd imagine that if they have the source that it would be 6502 assembly
anyway.

~~~
derefr
With old-world (and modern low-level embedded) programming, the "usefulness"
in having source code came more from having comments and non-stripped symbols.
Reverse-engineering is still necessary even to get (readable) ASM.

------
vanattab
I loved playing golf as a kid. I think it influenced almost every major golf
game that followed.

------
jlebrech
It's probably in left in there for TDD.

------
chungy
Every NES game could use motion controls if you plugged in a PowerGlove :P

------
proksoup
The game you play when you retire, get the lowest score.

